# Hymer water gauge problems.



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
got problems with both fresh and grey water gauges on my Hymer, the grey water gauge doesnt work at all and the fresh water gauge only goes up half way, is there an easy answer to this or is it a matter of changing the senders in the tank?
Any suggestions gratefully received.

Ken


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Ken
Not sure what type of senders your Hymer would use. My Dethleffs uses the type in the top of the tanks which have four differing length stainless steel rods which pick up the water levels. Both my gauges were faulty when I got my Dethleffs. The fresh one was because the wiring connector near the sender was dirty and corroded (Just needed cleaning up) and the waste one was clogged up with fat, soap scum filth etc! I had to manually clean the rods through the tank inspection hatch. (NOT a pleasant job!) 
Both work fine now though.
Good luck.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

*water gauge problems*

Hi Waleem,
many thanks for that, I have looked at the connectors and they look OK, I will have a go at the dirty job and see if that sorts the problem,
many thanks
Ken


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

kencocamper said:


> Hi all,
> got problems with both fresh and grey water gauges on my Hymer, the grey water gauge doesnt work at all and the fresh water gauge only goes up half way, is there an easy answer to this or is it a matter of changing the senders in the tank?
> Any suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Ken


What type of Hymer do you have?

Hovis :silly:


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

*water gauge problems*

Hi Hovis,
I have a Hymer 754, I followed waleem's advice today and cleaned the prongs on the senders which seems to have made some difference, not got the tanks filled yet but they are both working so far, many thanks waleem,
Ken


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Just read through the hymer manual this weekend and it states something along the lines of all B class hymers only ever show 50% full on the display for safety reasons- even when the tank is full


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hymervanman said:


> Just read through the hymer manual this weekend and it states something along the lines of all B class hymers only ever show 50% full on the display for safety reasons- even when the tank is full


Although an E Klasse and not a B Klasse, they are principally the same.

Our tank gauges show anything from quarter to full, and are of the type described by Waleem.

If the fresh water tank is empty, and you wish to test the tank gauge, using something conductive, you can get someone to operate the tank contents rocker switch, whilst you connect each level rod in turn. This will give you a reading on the gauge, as each rod is connected. :wink:

I have never had to clean the gauge level rods in the waste tank, as I dose the tank with bleach about twice a year, prior to returning home after a weekend away, thereby allowing the solution to slosh around the tank, with the motion of the vehicle.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Our B class Hymer has a 100 litre fresh water tank fitted but it is also fitted with an overflow at 50 litres. If yours is the same it is possible to close the overflow enabling you till completely fill the tank. Obviously, 100 litres of water weighs 100kg so you will need to be sure you have the payload capacity (the overflow at 50% is to stop overloading).

P&L


----------

